# Scuppers



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm trying to decide what to do about installing scuppers so my deck is self bailing. My choices are to build fiberglass tubes to run 30" or so from the rear bulkhead to the transom, or to use thru-hulls mounted on the bulkhead and transom connected by a hose.

Fiberglass tubes will be a challenge to make that long, and may need ping pong scupped covers. They could crack of the hull flexes, but not likely.

The thru-hulls are more expensive, but come with rubber flaps to help keep the water out. The hose connections can be a source of leaking, but not if maintained. 

Both can be plugged from the interior if needed.

Thoughts?


----------



## Plantation (Nov 24, 2015)

Why don't you put the scuppers through both sides of the boat near rear bulkhead. This means it is going through the side of your boat not the transom. Its what Dolphin skiffs do even though its not self draining at rest.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm not a fan of how that looks, or functions on a small boat. And it needs to be self bailing at rest.


----------



## Fishtex (May 10, 2014)

firecat1981 said:


> I'm trying to decide what to do about installing scuppers so my deck is self bailing. My choices are to build fiberglass tubes to run 30" or so from the rear bulkhead to the transom, or to use thru-hulls mounted on the bulkhead and transom connected by a hose.
> 
> Fiberglass tubes will be a challenge to make that long, and may need ping pong scupped covers. They could crack of the hull flexes, but not likely.
> 
> ...


You can buy fiberglass tubes online in all sorts of dimensions. You might want to go with a larger size and rip it length wise and glass it in. Your openings in the bulkhead will be half moon shaped and the glassing of the tube done this way makes it really easy to tab in, make sense?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Fishtex said:


> You can buy fiberglass tubes online in all sorts of dimensions. You might want to go with a larger size and rip it length wise and glass it in. Your openings in the bulkhead will be half moon shaped and the glassing of the tube done this way makes it really easy to tab in, make sense?


I can't seem to find a place that sells tubes in the length I need, or that doesn't need a minimum order. As far as splitting them goes, you can't plug a half moon. So I need them to be round for the days I'm loaded down heavy.


----------



## Fishtex (May 10, 2014)

firecat1981 said:


> I can't seem to find a place that sells tubes in the length I need, or that doesn't need a minimum order. As far as splitting them goes, you can't plug a half moon. So I need them to be round for the days I'm loaded down heavy.


----------



## Fishtex (May 10, 2014)

Have you tried Max-Gain? They sell a lot of different sizes and minimal qty,s. https://mgs4u.com/product/1-12-od-round-tube/


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I hadn't seen that site before. That looks like it could work well, thanks.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I decided to go and order a few pieces to see if they will work. That site is by far the cheapest I've seen.

They also have some cool stuff, like a telescoping clamp for the fiberglass tubes that I might use for a shade idea. Thanks again.


----------



## Fishtex (May 10, 2014)

firecat1981 said:


> I decided to go and order a few pieces to see if they will work. That site is by far the cheapest I've seen.
> 
> They also have some cool stuff, like a telescoping clamp for the fiberglass tubes that I might use for a shade idea. Thanks again.


No problem, you’re doing great. Ive spent years in product development, worked on a lot of aero/defense stuff as well as consumer products, molding, tooling, castings, CNC, and 20 years of
3D Printing- one of my friends in the industry nicknamed me “MacGyver”. Let me know if you get stuck on something, there’s always more than one way to do something. Oh, those telescoping clamps work great.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

How about connecting the two fittings with flexible plastic tubing like all of the other builders do. Rigidity is not required.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

That was the plan if I didn't go with the glass tubes. Some gemlux fittings and plastic tubing. I think this way is better though. No chance for leaks and the deck won't need to be dished out much for the tubes to work.


----------

